# Just Getting Started :)



## Collette17n (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi everyone! I am brand new to this site and have been looking it over for the past hour or so. My fiance and I are going to be moving to Virginia in April or May of 2012 and will be looking hard for a GSD when we get there! I am going to take these 9-10 months to do all of my research, but I would love some input so I know where to start. 

My fiance is commissioning into the Marine Corps so I will be home alone more than I would like. What we want is a family dog of course, but we would also like it to train it in home/personal protection. As I said, I am BRAND NEW to GSD's so please correct me if I am using the wrong terms when I am describing what we are looking for 

We basically want it to scare off anyone who is unwanted, but on the same hand don't want it to be attacking our friends who come over to our house. We will eventually have children as well, so that is another thing to think about. 

Do you think that the working lines are more suited for what I am looking for than the show lines? I do want it to be "pretty" as well, which I know the show lines are better known for. We do want one with the "saddle" look and really love the red and black coloring. 

Anyways, I would love any input and suggestions I can get, as I can tell so many of you are experts in this field 

Thanks again!

Collette


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

First of all, welcome to the site. :welcome:

The red and tans are mostly associated with show lines. I am not familiar with show lines but there are folks around here who can help. 

As you are "new" to GSDs, there is a lot to learn about the different lines and also variances within lines. 

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

All GSD are pretty-regardless of working or show. I prefer the drive and intelligence of the working lines, but I have seen some show dogs that were impressive.

Just about any GSD is going to be protective of their home and family. This is something you really don't have to work at. You will have to work on socialization of the dog so it can be confident when around your friends and other people. A dog that is not socialized is a liability.

The puppy forums are a great place to read up on what works and what does not work.

Congrads on your husbands commission.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome, any well bred German Shepherd would fit the bill for
your family, I prefer the intelligence and beauty of the Showlines,
I love the black/red dogs. I think the most important thing is to buy a puppy from a reputable breeder, I love my dogs breeder, but there are a lot of great breeders on this site who breed fine dogs, just do some research.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello and welcome to the board. You will learn a lot here.


----------

